

What do you think of this? - dotmatrix

We would love to get your feedback on this project. It's a cause driven e-commerce platform. Think kickstarter meets amazon, but for cool stuff.  Essentially you find something you like and pre-order it, once the item has hit a number of pre-orders the item goes on sale and for each purchase of that item some of the sales go to a goal towards a cause.  It's a dead simple idea, but we are not entirely sure if it has been done right so were giving it a shot.<p>Here is our first project, some cool cufflinks that will help fund Oakland CA schools.<p>www.madlov.com/qa<p>We would love your feedback and ways we could improve this.
======
heelhook
The idea sounds pretty cool, you should make the "uncertainty" of the purchase
clearer. I would also drop the word "preorder" and use a different word. Also
you should consider displaying how many purchases more are required for the
product to become available for sale, that might get your users to push for a
product a bit more in their social circles.

Good luck with it!

~~~
hagope
Heelhook - nice idea.

What are some verbs that you'd replace with "Pre-Order" that would encourage
action.

For exmaple:

"Get One" "Support"

I've submitted a new post to field some ideas:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3170082>

------
hansy
Interesting. Where do the items come from? Donated?

Absolutely love the charity or good cause aspect.

~~~
dotmatrix
Hey Hansy, the items are new or vintage items that come from their
creators/brands, not necessarily donated. You could even go as far as to
imagining ordering a baked pie for example that could either be delivered or
shipped to you and part of the proceeds goes to a great cause. The types of
items are either consumable or e-commerce goods.

